
The Inevitable Evolution from Batch ETL to Real-Time ETL - capkutay
https://www.striim.com/blog/2018/11/evolution-from-batch-etl-to-real-time-etl/
======
etlnerd
Diyotta has a great resource page on this topic, complete with diagrams that
explain the evolution of ETL.

[https://www.diyotta.com/what-is-etl](https://www.diyotta.com/what-is-etl)

